# How much light?



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

just keeping various anubias in a 90 gallon using 110 watts 6500k plants look happy but the algae is enjoying the light would two four hour sessions of light per day be enough for my plants and reduce algae growth. many big eaters in that tank therefore high phosphates may be present otherewise perfect water parameters.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would not reduce light to 8 hours a day, the plants need 10-12 hours to photosynthesize correctly. I have found also that breaking lighting up into sessions does not do much to help. 

You say that you have high P04, this could be causing the algae. 

You say your water parameters are perfect, define perfect?

You most than likely have a in-balance in your tank that is causing the algae. If you could give info on your tank setup & water parameters we can help more.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If your PO4 is on the high side you may need to add/add more NO3. High PO4 will increase the uptake of NO3 in your tank and may lead to a NO3 deficiency. This could be the cause of algae in your tank. 

The "siesta" method really serves no purpose in combatting algae. If you want to get rid of the algae, concentrate on growing the plants instead of not growing algea. If you give the plants what they need the algae will soon go away.


----------

